# need suggestions



## libratravel (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi all, 
Does anyone have any suggestions for campgrounds adjacent to some great hiking? I'd prefer something by/near a lake, but am not picky. Just want to get away with some friends. A few like to swim and many others like to hike, and we're at our wits ends trying to find something to make everyone happy....live in CT so within 4 hours driving is best.... 

send your suggestions my way........... 
Thanks to all, 
libra


----------



## TenPeaks (Aug 9, 2004)

You could try Lafayette Campground in Franconia Notch, NH. From there you could hike up Mt. Lafayette, swim in Profile Lake (about 1 mile up the road), hike up to Lonesome Lake and possibly continue on to the Kinsmans or Mt. Cannon. There are many more hiking options in this area, so check the White Mountain Guide for details.

Another suggestion would be to stay at White Lake State Park, NH. There's plenty of swimming, boating & fishing in the lake and many hikes are within a 1/2 hour drive away. Most notably would be Mt. Chocorua. If you want to bag some 4,000 footers Mts. Whiteface and Passaconoway are nearby as well.

You can make reservations for any NH State Park online. I don't have the site handy so do a Google search.


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2004)

TenPeaks said:
			
		

> Another suggestion would be to stay at White Lake State Park, NH. There's plenty of swimming, boating & fishing in the lake and many hikes are within a 1/2 hour drive away. Most notably would be Mt. Chocorua. If you want to bag some 4,000 footers Mts. Whiteface and Passaconoway are nearby as well.


Yup. Great suggestion. We've been staying here for our annual college friend camping trip on Labor Day weekend. The lake is great for swimming and it's close to the mountains and North Conway for those that would rather outlet shop.

http://www.nhstateparks.org/ParksPages/WhiteLake/WhiteLakeCmp.html


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 9, 2004)

There are a number of campsites all along the Kancamagus Highway (Rte 112) in NH.  All have excellent access to WMNF-area hiking and most are located either on or near a river for swimming.  A more rustic alternative.....


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll second the campgrounds along the Kancamagus Highway.   Hancock Campground could be used as a base for hiking and with Franconia Falls an easy three mile hike away. You could have a nice swim in the variety of pools that exist there.    Lafayette Campground is one of the hubs of White Mountain hiking areas.  There are many trails that diverge from here with varied desitations and degrees of difficulty.


----------



## noreaster (Aug 10, 2004)

North Lake State Campground in Haines Falls, NY located in NY state's Catskill Mountains off route 23a and NY state thruway exit 20.  Nice lake for non motorized boats and swim/beach area.  Cool in the summer because of about 2000 foot elevation.  Excellent flat Escarpment trail with great views of Hudson River Valley during most of the hike.  Also nice hike up to North Point for the more vertically inclined.  Nice waterfalls a long the way.   Make reservations ahead of time.

Take the virtual hike tour http://www.catskillcenter.org/virtual_hike3/north1.html


----------



## mrzilliox (Aug 11, 2004)

*re:*

just to be different...

There's a great little campground in southern Vermont called Grout Pond (probably right at the 4 hr mark from you).  The campsites are all along the shore of the pond.  I don't think there are many big trails right at the campground, but nearby are alot of the Vermont ski resort mountains.  I don't enjoy hiking up chair lifts myself, but there's plenty of options nearby.  LT/AT nearby too.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 27, 2004)

Is Grout Pond, just south of Stratton (off the road that the LT/AT crosses that is the typical parking lot for ascending Stratton from the South?

If yes, it's within the 4 hour range from CT, & Stratton from the south may be the easiest NE 100 peak (easiest 3900+ peak) so even the non-mountain goats can do it & the tower on the top offers great views.


----------

